# Any Information??



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

I adopted my girl from an animal shelter as a 4 mt old puppy. I had the papers her owner surrendered with her but lost them in a move. Can anyone tell me anything about her lines? The original owners got her from a breeder in the western ny area. Adila is just over a year now in age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you call the animal shelter and see if they have a copy of her records? Maybe you can get the original owners names.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she appears pretty fine boned, so my novice opinion would lean toward american lines.

she's a gorgeous dog however, with a substantial head for a female and nice coloring.

nice score!
any info as to why she was turned in?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Pretty little girl - my female was willowy like that when she was young. Took her YEARS to fill out.


----------



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

The shelter wont give out any personal information about previous owners and they didnt keep any record of the paperwork (Aside from medical) that she was turned in with. The only thing they said was the girl who owned her never asked her landlord and I guess adila had bad seperation anxiety. Landlord found out, dog got canned. I think she was in college too...

It seems like the older she gets, the more filled out she appears. When she was younger, she was AWKWARD. haha. Another thing, is that shes really thin. She is a really picky eater and since shes always on the move, she never gains weight. She has the body of a greyhound because shes so lean. Been to the vet, each time they say she doesnt have worms and that shepherds are just finicky eaters. People think i dont feed her enough. My wallet says differently. I've tried adding beef, chicken; something with substantial calories, but it all just seems to give her an upset stomach.


6 months









3 or 4 months


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

IDK, but she's a great looking dog! =)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

As far as her registration, if she is AKC, you can do a search on their website by her registered name. It's I think $15 for her downloadable pedigree.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is beautiful!

I can't help with your question but she is a beautiful dog!

Adorable doesn't cut it!

Have you tried raw? This may intice her to eat, it did with my guy.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a suggestion--you might try having your vet test her for enzyme pancreatic insufficiency. I have a friend with a dog of Schutzhund lines who fits the profile you describe to a T, and she has EPI. Profile: thin/lean, picky eater, frequent stomach upsets, does not respond to raw diet positively, highly adrenalized 'always on the move', etc. As this dog grew older, she developed agression issues with other dogs as well. Unfortunately, she was 5 years old before she was diagnosed (she had to come within an eyelash of dying) and I feel that had she been diagnosed earlier, when the condition was not so far advanced, both her agression issues and general training issues might have been avoided, or at least minimized. And, even more important, her health might not have suffered so drastically. As I understand it, EPI is treated by replacing the digestive enzymes the pancreas no longer produces, aiding the digestive process. These enzymes are given to the dog with a small amount of food, the dog is allowed to rest and absorb the enzymes for a period of time, and then the rest of the food is given. Guidelines for the type of food, including fat issues, should be followed. Other pancreatic issues should probably also be explored, such as pancreatitis. Good luck, khawk


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sent you a PM


----------



## headtripparade (May 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Looks almost indentical to my boy. About how much does she weigh, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Try a fish based food.

If you can get Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, try it. It's expensive and hard to come by ( have to have it shipped to me) but it's made a huge difference in my female who was on Vitamin B shots etc.. for food issues.

She looks like a lovely American line girl to me


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

def, american lines!!!


----------



## alexbakerrr (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. Not sure on her weight, havent weighed her in a while. I would guess 70/80 lbs?


----------

